# That blew off the cobwebs



## Stitch147 (Feb 4, 2018)

Have done a long walk for a while, so me and my bestie went out today. Just over 3 hours (including a 20ish minute tea break halfway), 21,065 steps and 9.26 miles done. We forgot how hilly this route was as well! My legs are feeling it now I'm home!
 

Ladybirds


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2018)

Good stuff. I hope you slowed down as you went into Hawkwell


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 4, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Good stuff. I hope you slowed down as you went into Hawkwell


Yep! Lol. I have a fear of horses and didn't want to get too close!


----------



## Amigo (Feb 4, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Yep! Lol. I have a fear of horses and didn't want to get too close!



I’m not keen on what comes out of the back of them! 

Good for you Stitch, you put me to shame...although I seem to be doing a lot of hospital walking presently!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’m not keen on what comes out of the back of them!
> 
> Good for you Stitch, you put me to shame...although I seem to be doing a lot of hospital walking presently!


I need to get out there more Amigo.


----------



## Robin (Feb 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’m not keen on what comes out of the back of them


It's very good for your roses.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 5, 2018)

Robin said:


> It's very good for your roses.


.......and so are used tea leaves! My mum would always empty the teapot near the roses roots. Her pink Queen Elizabeth roses produced boootiful blooms every year


----------

